# When will I know I'm miscarrying?



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm 5 and a half weeks pregnant through FET (donor egg) and have had some bleeding (red blood). It is quite heavy but no cramps. I had my blood drawn today to check hcg levels and will have them checked on Thursday again. My question is in your experience can a pg survive this sort of bleeding - and when will I know that a m/c is happening (ie could it happen without cramps? or will I start to get cramping and then know it's over?) Of course, I'm hoping that things turn around and I guess the hcg levels will give me a clearer picture. But any advice appreciated.
Bernie


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62737.0

this should help you

jan


----------

